# Foster Homes Needed in Cleveland Ohio Area



## 'tasha (Sep 12, 2007)

The Animal Rescue Center is very badly in need of foster homes for dogs, cats, puppies & kittens. 

If you are at all interested, please click on the link and ask for Nadine or Tammy.

Thanks!


----------

